# sunday hunting



## 3chunter (Jan 18, 2011)

Sunday hunting is illegal in 11 states.  What are your thoughts on sunday hunting?

My .02 is that it is BULL!!!!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jan 18, 2011)

"Bull" as in what?

I don't hunt between 9 and 12 so I don't interrupt a service with a "ka-blam"!

Outside of that, I don't sweat it much.


----------



## 3chunter (Jan 18, 2011)

I just think you should be allowed to hunt.  I am a free american....how does congress or the prez not allow me to do something legal on a day they specify?


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 18, 2011)

The Steeple gives you good elevation.


----------



## Rackbuster (Jan 18, 2011)

We used to not get to hunt here in Ga. on Sunday.


----------



## K80 (Jan 18, 2011)

3chunter said:


> I just think you should be allowed to hunt.  I am a free american....how does congress or the prez not allow me to do something legal on a day they specify?



Neither Congress nor the prez stops anyone from hunting, yet.  It is a state issue and in most cases it was put in place by the people of the state.


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 18, 2011)

When I moved to ga, it was hard to get used to.

I am from a shotgun only, no Sunday hunting state.

I kinda like the Sunday thing. If weather or schedule is bad on one day of the weekend, you can switch to the other.

Still on the fence about allowing people to hunt with rifles though!!!


----------



## PaHandgunner (Jan 18, 2011)

I live in one of the state with no Sunday hunting.  IMO  it will never be allowed.  Pa.


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 18, 2011)

Just curious, did you watch the episode of Ted Nugents show this week? Just curious, it was one of his topics this week.



3chunter said:


> Sunday hunting is illegal in 11 states.  What are your thoughts on sunday hunting?
> 
> My .02 is that it is BULL!!!!!


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't get to hunt on Sundays, so it doesn't really concern me.  That said, I'm glad it is legal because I don't see that it is the state government's job to decide what can or can't be done on a particular day of the week.  If they want separation of church and state, then they can't have it only part of the way.  They can't tell us "no prayer in school" and "no hunting on God's day".


----------



## Coastie (Jan 19, 2011)

3chunter said:


> I just think you should be allowed to hunt.  I am a free american....how does congress or the prez not allow me to do something legal on a day they specify?



The congress and president have no input into your hunting times, that is controlled by the individual states. The states that do not allow Sunday hunting can only be addressed by the resident voters of those states.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 19, 2011)

Hunting on Sunday has always been illegal here, except that last year they finally passed Sunday bowhunting on private land after years of us fighting for it (after being tabled for ages due to the screaming objections of impending he llfire, brimstone, and eternally condemned souls from half the fundamentalist fanatics in the state; and screaming objections from yuppie hikers and bunny huggers who are used to having the woods to themselves on Sundays.) I think it's absolutely ridiculous to not allow hunting on Sunday as long as you can play football, fish, play golf, race cars, have rock concerts, or do absolutely anything at all else that you want to do. Hunting is the only thing you can't do on Sunday here except buy liquor or beer before 12:00 PM (which is also ridiculous.) I think the state legislatures need to come out of the days of the Pilgrims and pay heed to seperation of church and state. Sunday represents 50% of my time off, and I'd like to use that time how I see fit, not how the puritan state politicians think I should.


----------



## Deerhead (Jan 19, 2011)

I believe it should be left up to the individual and not a law.


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 19, 2011)

a kind of interesting spin on this is this...

many of the places that DON'T ALLOW hunting on sundays are in the north east. i guess the history / logic is that sunday was gods day... I GUESS... but i always heard that was the prime reason behind the original logic.. maybe i heard wrong...

anyway, in the bible belt as some refer to it, it is perfectly legal. where as it is the some of the northern state libs / puritans that still have "blue laws" hanging around in some extent or other.

almost seems directly opposite of the political leanings of the areas in question.

i guess with the NE states now, its as much a function of tree huggers not wanting bambi shot at on 1 day of the week... but the law is still on the books...

just an observation... not any sort of judgment...


----------



## Yankee in GA (Jan 19, 2011)

Hunters try to repeal it in Maine from time to time but it always gets shot down.  Too many housewives, priests, and tree huggers vote to keep the law in place.  It stinks for the average working man who likes to hunt.  Saturdays become almost unbearble in the woods because that's the only day a lot of hunters can get out into the woods without having to take vacation days to hunt during the week.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 19, 2011)

Deerhead said:


> I believe it should be left up to the individual and not a law.



x2


----------



## snookdoctor (Jan 19, 2011)

Next thing you know, they gonna ban beer sales on Sundays


----------



## 1022 (Jan 19, 2011)

no Sunday hunting Remember The Sabbath Day and keep it Holy


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Jan 19, 2011)

Deerhead said:


> I believe it should be left up to the individual and not a law.



10000000%  agree


----------



## snookdoctor (Jan 19, 2011)

1022 said:


> no Sunday hunting Remember The Sabbath Day and keep it Holy



Wouldn't that be forcing repercussions of you religion on others that might not feel the same?


----------



## rutnbuk (Jan 20, 2011)

I personally see no problem with folks hunting on Sunday.  My Father actually gave me permission to hunt Sunday’s when He saved me by Grace.  He also has afforded me other days of the week to hunt so I choose to spend Sundays with my family.  However if I had only weekends off I would probably be wearing a lot of camo to Sunday service...heck I do sometimes anyway!

To the non-believer Sunday is just another day; to the true believer EVERYDAY is Holy...so I see no need for the restriction.  

Heck remove all laws and restrictions around Sunday.  I do believe that the further this country continues to push God out of the picture...and desires to do things our own way...the better chance one day many will say wait a minute...maybe there is a better way!


Just one undeserving sinner’s humble opinion.


----------



## jav (Jan 20, 2011)

1022 said:


> no Sunday hunting Remember The Sabbath Day and keep it Holy



I wish someone would show me where that line is drawn between holiness and being the lost soul. Until then I will be in my treestand


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 20, 2011)

1022 said:


> no Sunday hunting Remember The Sabbath Day and keep it Holy



Then shouldn't it also apply to fishing, golf, NASCAR races, football games, water skiing, etc.etc.?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 20, 2011)

rutnbuk said:


> I personally see no problem with folks hunting on Sunday.  My Father actually gave me permission to hunt Sunday’s when He saved me by Grace.  He also has afforded me other days of the week to hunt so I choose to spend Sundays with my family.  However if I had only weekends off I would probably be wearing a lot of camo to Sunday service...heck I do sometimes anyway!
> 
> To the non-believer Sunday is just another day; to the true believer EVERYDAY is Holy...so I see no need for the restriction.
> 
> ...



Wisdom there.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 20, 2011)

As I recall in Alabama you had to be a certain distance from a place of worship to legally hunt without disrupting the service. Which is only respectfull.
As far as not being able to hunt on Sunday because it is a day of worship it seems like that is discriminant of the Seventh Day Adventist who worship on Saturday.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Jan 20, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Then shouldn't it also apply to fishing, golf, NASCAR races, football games, water skiing, etc.etc.?



Yeah but those are the events that serve beer on Sunday...


(I know, not fishing or water skiing)


----------



## jmfauver (Jan 20, 2011)

Deerhead said:


> I believe it should be left up to the individual and not a law.





rjcruiser said:


> x2





BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER said:


> 10000000%  agree



The people in the states voted for the Sunday ban in most cases.My home state of Maryland opened up Sunday hunting on private property only in the last 5 years or so,it was voted on and when it passed it went into law....


----------



## holton27596 (Jan 20, 2011)

I live in state that does not allow it now ,cant stand it. It is not up to the state to enforce religous beliefs, and that is what they are doing!! 

Those of you hollering about respecting the sabbath, would you also be in favor of a law requiring you to be in church on Sun??? No difference.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 20, 2011)

1022 said:


> no Sunday hunting Remember The Sabbath Day and keep it Holy



And all this time...I thought the Sabbath was Saturday

I'm all about being in church on Sunday.  But how can one say certain things are okay to do on Sunday and others aren't?  Reminds me of the Pharisees in Jesus' day.


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 21, 2011)

holton27596 said:


> I live in state that does not allow it now ,cant stand it. It is not up to the state to enforce religous beliefs, and that is what they are doing!!



Isn't it Ironic? The state is liberal...yet has a this blue law. It also is one of the highest producers of Porn!

Riding into the PRD I heard on the radio the deer hit count was 758 for the year in Durham county alone and this was in October. The announcer speculated the only way to reduce the herd was allow rifle hunting on Sunday.

There is no OH sales in Chatham county Ga.on Sunday


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 21, 2011)

Worship and hunt as your convictions dictate. I think it's called freedom, cling to it.


----------



## SakoL61R (Jan 21, 2011)

"""Sunday hunting is illegal in 11 states. What are your thoughts on sunday hunting?"""

I hunt on Sundays.
I also now know there are 11 states that I don't want to live in.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Jan 21, 2011)

if someone looked it up, those no sunday hunting laws are prob 100 years old.  just leave a good piece of ground between you and the church. i go to church every sunday, and dont hunt now. (used to)  ill go to the shooting range, ride motorcycles, what ever.  i dont see the problem!!!


----------



## bowboy1989 (Jan 21, 2011)

just hunt 7 days a week if you can nough said


----------



## robertyb (Jan 21, 2011)

Rackbuster said:


> We used to not get to hunt here in Ga. on Sunday.



Please enlighten us on this. I am 61 and Sunday hunting has been legal all my life in Georgia.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 23, 2011)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> I don't get to hunt on Sundays, so it doesn't really concern me.  That said, I'm glad it is legal because I don't see that it is the state government's job to decide what can or can't be done on a particular day of the week.  If they want separation of church and state, then they can't have it only part of the way.  They can't tell us "no prayer in school" and "no hunting on God's day".



Well said Ed!



> Then shouldn't it also apply to fishing, golf, NASCAR races, football games, water skiing, etc.etc.?



Doesn't happen too often, but I TOTALLY AGREE this time!

Aren't those players and drivers actually "Working"?  It IS their job ya know!


----------



## WilcoSportsman (Jan 23, 2011)

My dad and I both hunt on Sundays, but my grandfather will not.


----------



## turkeyhunter78 (Jan 23, 2011)

I lived in Nc for years and hated the no hunting thing.  Working 5 days week and not getting to hunt but 1 day sucked.  I think its a stupid law that the bible thumpers should let go.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Jan 23, 2011)

I have hunted all over GA for the past 70+ years.  The ban on sunday hunting has never been enforced on a state wide basis, but rather has been enforced on a county by county basis.

Certain counties have been notorious for enforcing Sunday Hunting Bans.  Other counties paid no heed to the matter.  It usually depended on how the county sheriffs felt about the subject.

County sheriffs have always wielded great power in rural counties where hunting has predominated.

Earlier in some small cities and towns, the only business open on Sunday would be one drug store.

I don't believe Google can help you determine which counties in GA prohibit sunday hunting.  You can get it word of mouth.  Trial and error not recommended.


----------



## bigreddwon (Jan 23, 2011)

Religion+laws= BAD


----------



## jigman29 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have argued with the wife's uncle who is a preacher on this same subject.I asked him if he would rather me hunt on sunday or sit in the recliner drinking beer and watching hunting shows.


----------



## mauk trapper (Jan 24, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> x2



Same should be said for alcohol sales


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 25, 2011)

robertyb said:


> Please enlighten us on this. I am 61 and Sunday hunting has been legal all my life in Georgia.





Vernon Holt said:


> I have hunted all over GA for the past 70+ years.  The ban on sunday hunting has never been enforced on a state wide basis, but rather has been enforced on a county by county basis.
> 
> Certain counties have been notorious for enforcing Sunday Hunting Bans.  Other counties paid no heed to the matter.  It usually depended on how the county sheriffs felt about the subject.




Sunday hunting was against the law in Georgia at least up until the mid-70's.  The law was unique as far as criminal laws go, because it had a specific provision that enforcement was left up to the discretion of the local sheriff.  By the mid-70's there weren't many sheriffs enforcing it.

One who was was the sheriff of Greene County, L.L. Wyatt  He was one of the 30 year sheriffs.  He had notices printed up and posted all over the county.

You could be hunting in the national forest as far back in the woods as you could get, you'd think that a white man had never set foot there, and there would be one of those notices nailed to a tree.  Basically said "Sheriff Wyatt  don't allow no Sunday hunting".  And he meant it.

Given that Sheriff Wyatt had killed 9 men in gun battles, including a bank robber who tried to run him down when the sheriff was 70,  his wishes in the matter received a lot of deference. 

His enforcement was sort of attenuated, as there were several well known establishments where rumor had it one could buy package beer on Sunday   One of these establishments was well known for its pit cooked deer BBQ every Sat.  He would have 4 or  5 deer cooking on concrete block pits every Sat. -- figure out how he did that.


----------



## blocky (Jan 25, 2011)

I used to hunt on Sunday but now I go to church at 9:30 and don't get home until 1pm. Then back to church at 5:30 so that doesn't leave much time to hunt.  I get more satisfaction from being with my christian brothers than I would hunting these days.


----------



## CAL (Jan 25, 2011)

In the 50's and 60's it was not against the law to hunt on Sunday but was against the law to discharge a firearm on Sunday.According to locals it was because of all the country churches trying to have Sunday service with people shooting close by.I don't know what the law is now.I know that everybody that wants to hunts on Sunday around me anyway.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 8, 2011)

1022 said:


> no Sunday hunting Remember The Sabbath Day and keep it Holy



Saturday is the Sabbath with some faiths.


----------



## king killer delete (May 22, 2011)

*Sunday*



1022 said:


> no Sunday hunting Remember The Sabbath Day and keep it Holy


Sunday is not the sabbath day Sat. is. Sunday is the first day of the week. That is why the Jews go to temple on Sat.


----------



## JWT (May 22, 2011)

My dad told me when I was six or seven I would go to jail for shooting on Sunday! I don't know why because of age ten we hunted every sat & sun! This was late seventies early eighties! I'm gonna ask him tonight!


----------



## joedublin (May 22, 2011)

Rutnbuk has it right...EVERY DAY is God's day...it's strictly between you and God.....whenever I have the chance to be in the woods hunting I feel very close to God no matter WHAT day it is!!!


----------



## king killer delete (May 24, 2011)

*I thought we were talking about hunting on Sunday*



joedublin said:


> Rutnbuk has it right...EVERY DAY is God's day...it's strictly between you and God.....whenever I have the chance to be in the woods hunting I feel very close to God no matter WHAT day it is!!!


 I know that every day is God's day but I thought that we were talking about hunting on Sunday, Sunday is not the sabath day SAT is. At least thats what i learned in church. Now  you are right when you say its between you and God.


----------



## Whiteeagle (May 26, 2011)

Seems to ME that "sittin in the woods or on the creek bank thinking about God is far better than sittin on a PEW thinking about HUNTIN or FISHIN". Just MY $.02!


----------



## burkehunter (May 26, 2011)

I don't have a problem with hunting on Sundays but I do think it should be law within so far of a place of worship for respect.  I grew up with my dad not hunting on sundays so I can understand it but I have some nice talks with the lord in the stand and I really love spending time admiring his creation.


----------



## emusmacker (May 26, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> And all this time...I thought the Sabbath was Saturday
> 
> I'm all about being in church on Sunday.  But how can one say certain things are okay to do on Sunday and others aren't?  Reminds me of the Pharisees in Jesus' day.



I don't hunt Sundays, I feel that all the Lord asks for is a couple hours of my time and He gives me 24 hrs 7 days a week of His time. The trade off is worth it. 

i feel the problem is that to alot of people it's all about "me" and "what I want". With no regards to what God wants.  I've heard folks say they can worship in the deer stand, but I don't believe em.  The Bible says faith come by HEARING and HEARING by the WORD of GOD.  Hard to hear preaching in the deer stand.


----------



## Throwback (May 31, 2011)

Coastie said:


> The congress and president have no input into your hunting times, that is controlled by the individual states. The states that do not allow Sunday hunting can only be addressed by the resident voters of those states.



stop that. 

T


----------



## Throwback (May 31, 2011)

Whiteeagle said:


> Seems to ME that "sittin in the woods or on the creek bank thinking about God is far better than sittin on a PEW thinking about HUNTIN or FISHIN". Just MY $.02!



do you worship God or hunting/fishing? 

T


----------

